

Reflections of a Female Cofounder - ccmoberg
https://medium.com/p/c83a5cec10ae

======
loladesoto
_In Silicon Valley, Men with advanced degrees earn 73% more than Women in the
same industry and with the same degrees (according to Silicon Valley Index)._

this was shocking so i went to the source:
[http://www.siliconvalleycf.org/sites/default/files/publicati...](http://www.siliconvalleycf.org/sites/default/files/publications/2014-silicon-
valley-index.pdf)

 _This percentage is down from a striking 97% in 2010, meaning that men with
graduate or professional degrees in Silicon Valley were earning nearly twice
that of their female peers._

progress, although we are far from the finish line.

~~~
ccmoberg
I totally agree - there are major signs of progress. The fact that the Female
Founders Conference was held at all could even be taken as a sign of that
progress.

That said, I think Jami was lamenting the fact that signs of progress are, at
times, being taken as signs of completion - that the conference needed less
focus on the progress to-date, and more focus on the major inequalities that
still exist.

